# here they come!



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

got 2 handfuls yesterday at 2600'. Should be better today. If I can get to them...


----------



## cosumnes (Feb 12, 2016)

morelmike said:


> got 2 handfuls yesterday at 2600'. Should be better today. If I can get to them...


Nice work! Seems so early for these parts.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

morelmike said:


> got 2 handfuls yesterday at 2600'. Should be better today. If I can get to them...


Going up today. Will post if I get any.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

morelmike said:


> got 2 handfuls yesterday at 2600'. Should be better today. If I can get to them...


Hey MIke, you looking in burn areas, or just a normal spot?


----------



## hollerboy (May 10, 2013)

Got a few today.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

hollerboy said:


> Got a few today.


That's what I'm talkin' about! They look delicious! I'm heading to the Delta Fire Area in the morning for a more focused look. I'll post when I return. Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

parshooter said:


> Hey MIke, you looking in burn areas, or just a normal spot?


PARSHOOTER- No. Found them in a buddy's front yard.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just took a new job and will be in Beaumont frequently. Never been there, but in looking at Google earth it looks like I could be close to some morel hunting grounds? It looks like it's starting out there. How long and when is season?


----------



## hollerboy (May 10, 2013)

Today’s finds - about 35 today. Sorry I missed the past couple days. Averaging around 10 a day.


----------



## nagaviper (Apr 4, 2016)

hollerboy said:


> Today’s finds - about 35 today. Sorry I missed the past couple days. Averaging around 10 a day.
> View attachment 31440


Nice and Fresh! 


morelmike said:


> PARSHOOTER- No. Found them in a buddy's front yard.


Back at it again Mike! Hope all is well with you. I'm itching to hit the hills. Have you experienced any road closures from Covid in your usual spots? Also, I've heard there is still lots of snow past 5,000. I was up at 7,000 here in Southern California, found 2 very young ones in my spot, the snow had just melted off about a week prior so I think the soil temps were still too cold. Have you gone checked in on the higher elevations yet?


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

Any update on the Delta Fire area? Thinking of going there this week. Thanks


----------



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

nagaviper said:


> Nice and Fresh!
> 
> Back at it again Mike! Hope all is well with you. I'm itching to hit the hills. Have you experienced any road closures from Covid in your usual spots? Also, I've heard there is still lots of snow past 5,000. I was up at 7,000 here in Southern California, found 2 very young ones in my spot, the snow had just melted off about a week prior so I think the soil temps were still too cold. Have you gone checked in on the higher elevations yet?


Hi Nagaviper, Yes. 99.9% of my spots are closed this year. I know they are popping at 5k' +/- but I just cant get to them. The worst part of it is that I also can't work. Lost some 15k in contracts for the same reason. So far! Its going to get much worse before it gets better I'm afraid but, we will see what Newsome does this week... Happy Hunting to those that can!


----------



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

Just FYI. The Stanislaus National Forest is actively issuing $1,000.00 tickets to those who venture into the closure areas. For any reason.


----------



## nagaviper (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks 


morelmike said:


> Hi Nagaviper, Yes. 99.9% of my spots are closed this year. I know they are popping at 5k' +/- but I just cant get to them. The worst part of it is that I also can't work. Lost some 15k in contracts for the same reason. So far! Its going to get much worse before it gets better I'm afraid but, we will see what Newsome does this week... Happy Hunting to those that can!


Thanks for the update Mike!!! Im sorry to hear about your work. That is really unfortunate!!! It has slowed my landscape business down substantially too. I just saw on the stanislaus forest website last Friday they opened up a good portion of the roads. We are heading up the 108 this weekend to check it out. Looks like they still have the wilderness areas and higher elevations closed, hopefully our spots are open. We will see. Ill report back towards the end of the weekend.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Tahoe Oberst said:


> Any update on the Delta Fire area? Thinking of going there this week. Thanks


We're getting a good rain up here in the Delta Fire area today; they are expecting more tomorrow. I was up there on 4/22 and they were just starting to pop at 1500. I've been concentrating on eastern Shasta County areas for a week or so and have been getting them at the 4000-5000 elevation but this cool front may slow them down at the 5000 level. They were just starting there as the ground was still fairly cool. I'm gonna try to hit the Delta Fire up in the Slate Mtn. area at about 3-4000 ft.







and I'll post to you soon as I return. Happy Shroomin'...
PS...that's a puffball I ran over with my truck!


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

hollerboy said:


> Got a few today.


Nice work Hollerboy! You looking in burn areas? Might take a ride up the hills tomorrow.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

jdaniels313 said:


> We're getting a good rain up here in the Delta Fire area today; they are expecting more tomorrow. I was up there on 4/22 and they were just starting to pop at 1500. I've been concentrating on eastern Shasta County areas for a week or so and have been getting them at the 4000-5000 elevation but this cool front may slow them down at the 5000 level. They were just starting there as the ground was still fairly cool. I'm gonna try to hit the Delta Fire up in the Slate Mtn. area at about 3-4000 ft.
> View attachment 33634
> and I'll post to you soon as I return. Happy Shroomin'...
> PS...that's a puffball I ran over with my truck!


Looks good! Is the puffball edible? Never tried 'em.


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

I noticed RT. 108 at Stanislaus is closed until end of May. Anyone been to the large burn area east of Dardanelle yet?

BTW - young puffballs are delicious!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

parshooter said:


> Looks good! Is the puffball edible? Never tried 'em.


They are very good! I like to scramble them with sausage and eggs in the morning. You have to get them when fresh; if there is any yellowish color starting inside, don't bother eating them. That yellowish part turns to the spore dust that they spew out later.


----------



## bulltrout (May 23, 2020)

Tahoe Oberst said:


> I noticed RT. 108 at Stanislaus is closed until end of May. Anyone been to the large burn area east of Dardanelle yet?
> 
> BTW - young puffballs are delicious!


I've been eyeballing the Donnell Fire near Dardenelle for several weeks but it has been cold up there, snow on multiple days over the last two weeks and daily temps not much about 60f. Highway 108 over Sonora Pass just re-opened on 5/15 FYI.

I had some luck in this burn a year ago in early June 2019 when randomly stopping while driving over Sonora Pass. It may be ready, but it feels like it hasn't been warm enough yet... If you head up there, let me know how it looks!


----------



## Lisa Keating (May 26, 2019)

Hi there,
My husband and I began mushroom hunting last spring and found a total of 15-20 morels in the Sierra Mountains off of Hiway 50, between 4000-6000 feet, during May and early June. 

We spent three days last weekend, over Memorial weekend, looking, and final found 2 at 5600'. There are tons of snow flowers, more than I have ever seen...where are the morels? It seems dry despite the rain a week ago, and the ground is cold. Is it possible that there won't be many morels this year because of these conditions? We started looking for porchinis as well, but didn't find any. Thank you for all of your pointers and happy hunting.


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

I just came back from Stanislaus - Dardenelle area and it's been very dry and hot. Checked on various spots at different altitudes. A few snow flowers around 5-6K and a single morel on a campground. Based on size seems like it's been there for a while. Very disappointing!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I just saw a friend of mine who came back from the Delta/Hirz Fire areas. He got a batch of Morels from west of I-5 and said they were all down along ravines and 'run-off creek' areas. He had about 20 lbs. of King Boletes from the east side of I-5 somewhere around Hirz Bay launch ramp. Of course he wouldn't be more specific, but he said the Boletes were coming up everywhere. FYI.....


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Lisa Keating said:


> Hi there,
> My husband and I began mushroom hunting last spring and found a total of 15-20 morels in the Sierra Mountains off of Hiway 50, between 4000-6000 feet, during May and early June.
> 
> We spent three days last weekend, over Memorial weekend, looking, and final found 2 at 5600'. There are tons of snow flowers, more than I have ever seen...where are the morels? It seems dry despite the rain a week ago, and the ground is cold. Is it possible that there won't be many morels this year because of these conditions? We started looking for porchinis as well, but didn't find any. Thank you for all of your pointers and happy hunting.


We are supposed to get a significant rain storm blowing in today (5/30) which should help with the Morels and the King Boletes. I think you were at the right elevation though. I'm getting both species at 5500 near Mt. Lassen and at @ 4900 near Burney , CA. Just be patient and go check again; you may get a blessing from the mushroom gods yet!


----------



## bulltrout (May 23, 2020)

I checked out the Donnell Fire off of the 108 this past weekend and found quite a few morels on the north side of the Clark Fork. They were pretty much only found along small stream drainages above 6000'. There were also quite narrow and tall, with long stipes, despite seeming to be very fresh in most cases. They had a very different stature than the morels I typically have found in fire areas. I also found some spring kings, as well as tons of wild onions. A good haul overall!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

bulltrout said:


> I checked out the Donnell Fire off of the 108 this past weekend and found quite a few morels on the north side of the Clark Fork. They were pretty much only found along small stream drainages above 6000'. There were also quite narrow and tall, with long stipes, despite seeming to be very fresh in most cases. They had a very different stature than the morels I typically have found in fire areas. I also found some spring kings, as well as tons of wild onions. A good haul overall!


Man, that looks like a delicious 'coming up' dinner! Cool photos too! Interesting note about the shape of the Morels.......do you have any thoughts on that?


----------

